# Former UNISYS Building July2008 NW10



## crumbler (Jul 17, 2008)

The following pictures are of the former UNISYS Building in the London Borough of Brent. Now standing derelict, there are two buildings in all, one standing 6 floors and the other at 7 floors.

Previously used by the firm UNISYS, it has been suggested that there could be other uses for these buildings, for example planning permissions suggests one idea was to change the buildings from offices to a hotel, or the erection of a 6 storey link bridge, and 2 storey car park.

Both buildings were ventured into, pictures are from both sites.

Derelict sign from the former inhabitants.





External shots of both of the buildings, very few windows broken.












Ground floor lift opens both sides.




Ground floor foyer being used as a kind of storage area.




Down the spiral staircase.




General floorspace.




Evidence of fires.




Single fire extinguisher.




7th floor canteen.








Hallways near lifts.








View of Wembley Stadium.




More roof shots.








The one that didn't get away.




A rich tramps snack maybe.




This was the only light illuminated on any of the lifts.




Lastly the lift system onto of the buildings.













Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## crumbler (Jul 17, 2008)

All pictures were taken on a trip with lifeline, the first of many I hope.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 17, 2008)

Great place 

looks like there's plenty of things to nosey through.

liking the stairwell & wembley pics


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice spiral staircase...like the whole curviness of the building, especially inside. Love those old patty tins in the kitchen.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 18, 2008)

Agree with the others, love that staircase in reception. And like the canteen kitchen area, and the view of wembley.

Good pics and a nice find.

 Sal


----------



## LifeLine (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes the first of many urban exploration adventures i hope mate! Really enjoyed it...you took some cracking shots...its amazing how many of the same seemingly insignificant details caught our attention! Credit to Crumbler...i missed the 7th floor canteen first time around


----------



## Potter (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome! Tons of stuff. Love with that lift computer thingy. I'd love to explore there.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like a huge place to explore! Great pics!


----------



## Kasper257 (Apr 3, 2009)

*This post made me join the forum*

Found your post through google whilst looking for info about this building. It's been haunting my local skyline for years and I've often wondered what it was like inside.

Cheers for the photos

K


----------



## djrich (Apr 4, 2009)

Great report, love the spiral staircase shot. I've often wondered what's going to happen to this place.


----------



## james.s (Apr 5, 2009)

Great building, seems in good shape too. I love the pictures.


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 6, 2009)

any ideas when it shut?


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 11, 2009)

crumbler said:


> Down the spiral staircase.



Love the stair case.. look forward to seeing some more of this building.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Kasper257 (Apr 12, 2009)

Passed there recently, the ground level has a few cars parked beyond the barriers at the main entrance.Had a walk around the grounds, took some photos and no one approached me. There seems to be some kind of presence in a boarded up ground level office to the left as you go in through the barriers. Not sure if it's that someones requisitioned the space for themselves or if it's security. NOR am I asking (forum rules nall that).

I think my original message about this on the forum was very understated. Nice work crumbler , you've ignited my curiousity.

K


----------

